# impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc du périphérique



## venusiax (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je possède un SAMSUNG HD103SI Media de 1 To en USB. Je l'ai installé sur mon mac pro 2 x 3 Ghz en 10.7.3 pour mes sauvegardes "Time Machine". Aucun problème les premiers jours. Puis, le disque a eu du mal à monter, je devais aller le chercher manuellement avec l'utilitaire de disque. Puis j'avais le message qu'il était illisible... Maintenant, impossible même de le formater ou le monter. Il est uniquement visible avec l'utilitaire de disque mais c'est tout. Message d'erreur: "impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc du périphérique".
Idem avec Data Rescue 3. Dans un ancien post, j'ai lu d'essayer d'y faire 16 partitions: échec ; de réinitialiser la PRam: ne change rien...
Peut-être un autre bon soft pour réparer les HD? Qui peut m'aider?
Merci
Nico


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2012)

La réponse est  : "c'est mort de chez mort", il n'y a rien à faire, ni par "logiciel", ni par "matériel" (à moins de posséder un labo avec salle blanche et de disposer des pièces pour remplacer le disque au revêtement magnétique défectueux à l'intérieur du boîtier, mais même dans ce cas, ça revient moins cher d'acheter un nouveau disque), les premier et dernier bloc d'un disque sont les seuls dont la perte est irréparable.


----------



## venusiax (16 Mars 2012)

Merci Pascal pour cette réponse! 
J'ai tout de même dans un dernier élan, branché mon disque sur un autre mac (IMAC 24"). Il est monté dans "Utilitaire de disque". J'ai réussi à l'effacer et lui donner un nouveau nom. J'avais lu dans un ancien post, que d'installer un OS dessus pouvais éventuellement aider... Ce que j'ai fait: Snow leopard s'est installé sans problème (toujours sur l'IMAC). 
Je viens de remettre le disque sur mon Mac pro. : retour à la case départ: "le disque que vous avez inséré est illissible par cet ordinateur"... GRRRRR


----------

